# AOM.exe



## Alexps (Nov 9, 2003)

Whenever I open my Photoshop 6.0 I get a ZoneAlarm notice tha AOM.exe is trying to access the internet. This is a relatively new phenomenon. What is AOM.exe? and is it safe to delete it?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Related to Adobe for my machine. I'm not sure what it does, but it's installed in adobe\web on my pc.

I also see Age of Mythology has AOM.exe.

Any of that ring a bell for you?



> Photoshop or Elements keeps trying to access the Internet even when I set Online Prefs to Never.
> If you dont want any of the automatic update/download features (I dont), search your system for aom.exe and rename it to aom.old. However, if you use LiveMotion, you cant do that (it requires aom.exe or at least LiveMotion 1 did).


found this here


----------



## Alexps (Nov 9, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I also found on tha SpinZone Forum an entry that says AOM.exe is Adobe spyware that sends Serial number info to Adobe for veryfication od authenticity and if not authentic it disables the serial number. PRETTY SNEAKY!


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Couple of Google groups entries I read says that AOM.exe is an Adobe Online Manager, supposedly there for alerting you to software updates, etc. 
Most say to simply rename it to AOM.OLD and it won't bother you any more.
Otherwise you can instruct ZoneAlarm to deny access.

If everything works OK for a few days or so after renaming it I'd delete it.

(if you rename, make sure it's the file in the adobe folder, and not Age of Mythology if you also have that)


----------



## Alexps (Nov 9, 2003)

Yes, I found all the same entries on GOOGLE. I did rename the file and did not suffer any dire consequences. Thanks for the input.


----------

